# Milk and cream



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,so since im new i thought id introduce my two rats. The pics arent so good because they were tired and didnt want there pic taken. Milky has had respiratory problems from the day i got her 2 years ago, shes had treatments at the vets but it never works and right now shes getting alot worse and has eye problems. Im taking her to the vet again and if it doesnt work this time i will have to put her to sleep. Cream on the other hand is very healthy and well,she hasnt had any problems. 

Milky fell asleep on me for the first time today-









I put 2 large hamster cages together to make there house-









Cream(she hates getting her pic taken)-


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

awww milky seems so sweet. I hope her treatment from the vet next time works. At first i thought why is that cage sooo tall. than i read what you did. Thats cool. My spider rats would be all over that.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww, sorry about milky. I hope her next treatments work for her, she's so cute! You're ratties are very lucky!


----------



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww thankyou,i hope she gets better to,cream isnt as affectionate as milky so its a real shame. Cream wont let anyone handle her.Shes very nervous even after being with me for 2 years.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're really cute! My ratties aren't into getting their picture taken either


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they're gorgeous!


----------



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Thankyou!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Aw. They're adorable. That's quite the cage though.


----------



## Duckling (Dec 31, 2007)

Milky is so photogenic! I hope her treatment goes well this time, she'll be in my thoughts! <3


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awww they look adooorable! All the best for your little rattie 
also the cage looks... funny  Had one build from hamster cages ages ago myself.. quite a frankenstein :>


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

milky is veeeeeeeeeeeeeerrryyyy cute.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww very pretty ratties! I hope things go well for milky.


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

So the top cage is upside down right? I saw it at first and thought, oh man that wheel way up there is really dangerous and then realized that there is a floor there >.< Really awesome set up you have there!


----------

